# Question



## rockthrower (Jun 4, 2015)

I am going to make a slingshot out of plastic. The design I picked is BSA (googled slingshot templates). I am going to melt the HDPE. The question I have is how thick should I make the plastic block/sheet. Should I go 1 inch thick or 2 inches thick to start or some other size?

Thanks.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

In my opinion one inch thick is the magic number for slingshots. I've build some slingshots out of 3/4" hdpe, and although they're plenty strong, I think they'd feel a bit nicer in the hand if they had a bit more thickness to them. Two inches thick would definitely be overkill though.


----------



## rockthrower (Jun 4, 2015)

Great, thanks.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I would go for 3/4 to 1" thick, check out posts from can opener or you'llshootyoureyeout they do some awesome work with HDPE, as for that template you chose it's really nice but mostly designed for pinch grip


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Personal taste, I like 1/2 inch slings, HDPE is strong you should be good with anything from 1/2 to 1 inch.

Cheers.


----------

